
The medical AI floodgates open, at a cost of $1000 per patient - rchaudhary
https://lukeoakdenrayner.wordpress.com/2020/09/06/the-medical-ai-floodgates-open-at-a-cost-of-1000-per-patient/
======
teptoria
Thanks for this, really interesting read. The medical world is such a
minefield to get technologically revolutionised... always a game of catch up

